# In trouble over jury duty



## Guest (Oct 8, 2000)

Hi All: Just wanted to know if anyone has ever had this problem. Sept 25 I was supposed to go for jury duty 20 miles away and be there by 8:30 a.m. Well, I absolutely could not get out of the house that day because of my IBS problem. I tried to call the courthouse, but didn't get through. I didn't think too much more about it until today. Got a postcard from the court system saying I am in contempt of court, facing a fine and/or imprisonment and must call in Monday. Well, I know whomever I talk to is NOT going to believe my story, or will think, like many people do, that it is all in my head. It is not like I am trying to get out of jury duty. In fact, I have been called 4 times already. Another fact, my husband was just on jury duty in June for over a week and lost over $1,000 in pay. We have done our civic duty. Anyway, if anyone has had a similar situation, I need some suggestions. Thanks, Sharon(That was in Sept. before I knew about this BB and Ezekiel bread. The last year had been THE WORST EVER for my IBS. It's getting better now.)


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Being that it was Jury Duty, you probably should have shown up or had someone show up for you. You can never get thru to a person on the phone. Anyway, the only thing to do would be to explain what you just told us..since it's the truth. It's up to them to believe you. It would also be effective if you could show them a Dr's note or something so they know you're not lying about your disabling condition. Next time you get called, perhaps you should indicate on the form where they excuse really ill people. make your own box and see what they say. Good Luck..


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2000)

Thanks tezbear! I did indicate on the form that I have IBS, high blood pressure and asthma and where it asked if I needed anything special to be on jury duty, I said I needed access to a bathroom at all times. Guess they didn't believe me. Also, I don't really have a doc right now for IBS and it was diagnosed way back in the 80's. Just have struggled along on my own. Have no one else that could have gone for me. Husband had to work, and the only other person would have been my elderly Mom and I take care of her. Oh well, we'll see what happens!


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Sharon - in Chicago, you CANNOT talk to a real live person. I had a friend who kept getting jury summonses. At the time we worked for a real nutjob who did not want us off the job for any reason. He kept telling Sue to rip up the summonses. Well, lo and behold, a Cook Co. deputy tracks her down at work and hands her a summons: Grand Jury duty for a month! She had to schelp all of the way downtown from the 'burbs for a month in the middle of winter! This was before they built the new courthouse in the suburb she lived in at the time. Anyway, the court system takes their jury duty pretty seriously! Of course, Sue WAS ripping up her summonses.Conversely, I'd love to be called for jury duty. I've lived in 3 counties and was never called. I have to live vicariously thru Law and Order I guess


----------



## skinnyme (Apr 5, 2000)

When I was called for jury duty (for the third time) I wrote a very graphic letter and explained my situation (ibs-d). I also told them that my husband had never been called but would be more than willing (a lie, but I had to give them something or in this case, someone). Well he got notice that he was being considered and boy is he mad at me. (I forgot to mention that I neglected to ask him if it was OK to volunteer him for this civic cuty). I told him it was just a coincidence that he was called and that since I couldn't go he should be happy to go for me. I'm still in the dog house over this one! I suggest you put it in writing and also mention that your husband has served and how you understand all about the civic duty aspect. I didn't have a letter from my doctor so maybe you won't need one either. Good Luck!


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

I just recently was called for jury duty too! (What a timely post) I actually wrote a note asking to be excused because I told them I had IBS and would need immediate access to a bathroom. They sent me a postcard saying I had been excused from jury duty. I was very relieved because I was sure the nerves and excitement from being on the jury would exacerbate my IBS!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2000)

I can't believe I found your post. I also have been called for jury duty....grand jury. I am supposed to go every Thursday for 17 weeks starting November 2. I am sick over this. I also really don't have a doctor treating me for IBS (which I have had for a long, long time). I did ask my regular doctor who is treating me for high blood pressure, but she said she couldn't medically excuse me. People just have no idea what it is like to suffer with this problem, do they? I'm going to take everyone's advice and write back that I need immediate access to a bathroom if necessary, etc and see what happens. They will never believe me. I truly understand how you feel.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Please check out the post on calcium it may help some of you with the diarrhea problem. Please email me if you have questions.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2000)

Thanks to all of you. I don't feel so alone now. I am in Michigan and have been called four times now, served twice. The thing is, I know many people who have NEVER been called. Wish I knew what the criteria was for choosing jurors. I think I am going to go into detail about my problems with IBS on the phone with whomever I speak to Monday. Didn't want to do that, but maybe I will get an understanding listener. ArleneSulli, good luck with getting a dismissal from Grand Jury. MaryBeth and skinnyme, where are you from. Sounds like your states understand the problem.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I believe, at least in most states, that jury duty is a totally random drawing based on driver's licenses or something. So skinnyme, if that's true, your husband can't blame you! I would think it would have to be random to some extent to prevent appeals on the basis of an unfair jury. Maybe some lawyer will read this thread and give us the real scoop... If they really give you a hard time and threaten you with fines, don't be afraid to play the elderly mother card, as in "I had D and also I could not find anyone to care for my elderly mother that day..." Someone who thinks IBS is all in your head should at least recognize that it is way harder to find a babysitter for an elderly parent than it is to find a babysitter for a child... from personal experience, I know it is almost impossible unless you have access to adult day care at a nursing home. (I'm not saying your mom is bad enough for day care, but they don't have to know that!)Good luck, let us know what they say...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2000)

Why didn't you just take Immodium and go to the jury?


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I am 40 now and was just called for Jury Duty last year..for the first time! I always wondered why my husband and friends always got called more than once. I think it's now random. I stressed over it but took one immodium and also got excused since we have our own business.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2000)

Carlene: I have severe attacks that keep me trapped for 6 to 8 hours, going to the bathroom every 15 minutes or so, alternating between D & C, severe painful spasms. I WISH it had been that SIMPLE to take Immodium and go. You must just have D now and again to be able to rely on Immodium. Believe me, I would rather have been on the jury instead of sweating in the bathroom all day.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Imodium only works some of the time for me. When I get a bad case of D NOTHING helps, and the pains double me right over (and this can last for hours, and even days). I wish it were that easy (just take Imodium). Man, I hope that I never get called for jury duty! I was called once, several years ago, but I had a herniated disk at the time so I was excused.Renee


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

We are sent a form informing you when to show up for jury duty. There is a place to mark if you must be excused, for hardship or medical reasons. You just say what your reason is, and they send your a card saying you are dismissed. All I had to put was IBS and anxiety disorder. I never had to explain, or get a letter from my Dr. However, My Dr. agreed to help if I needed it. I have been called and dismissed four times now. There is probably no need to go into great detail about the exact problem. It is all right to be excused for medical reasons. I know it would be hard for many of us to concentrate on a case.AZ


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Smilin:Talk to you doctor. I got a notice about jury duty and actually thought it would be interesting until I spoke with my mom. She's like, "You can't be a jurist... you have IBS!" I'm like, "Why not?" She said, "You can't leave to go to the bathroom abruptly. YOu can't snack to prevent hypoglycemia if your IBS keeps you from eating. You can't get there late."So I asked my doctor and he said, "No, you're not a good candidate for a jury." He wrote me a note saying that I should not serve on a jury for the next five years due to a medical condition that will cause mental and physical hardship on me and will be a distraction in the court.So I sent a photocopy of that notice in with the "show up or send us this excuse form" thing they sent in the mail.Having IBS is TOTALLY valid. Get a note of medical explanation.Hope this helps!!!! Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

I am really happy that I found this board as it has helped me realize that I am not alone with all that I go through with IBS. Many of the tips that are shared on this board have been helpful,but I am really offended by comments like "why don't you just take immodium and go to jury duty?" .Immodium does not work for everyone ! Some people will be C then have severe cramping that can go on for hours before D sets in. Immodium does not help this. Nothing I have tried helps this.Maybe something like Morphine might work but I would still be stuck in the bathroom and wouldn't be able to go to jury duty or anywhere else. Also different states have different policies for jury duty.So what may get you out of it in one state may not work in another. I have lived in three different states and each were different.On you had to show up and then explain your disability.Not real convenient.I am glad people are trying to be helpful but let's not forget what works for you may not work for someone else so let's not assume they just aren't trying everything. They very well might have and just haven't had the success you have.Many of have been discouraged by doctors that tell us to'just calm down' or 'just eat more fiber'.I don't think people that come to this board want to get that same treatment.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

where I live, we must have a letter from a doctor to be excused for medical reasons. I recently got one from my doc. however, it is easy to reach someone by phone -- a real human being who'll talk with you. I think it'll work out ok for you...don't worry...just tell 'em the truth, offering to fax a letter or something if necessary.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Oh no, Sharon!! What did they say?? I have such stress over my constant D, that I'm sure that would probably happen to me too







I get so stressed just thinking of making it to the supermarket and back, I can't IMAGINE the thought of having to sit through jury duty!! That would be horrible, and the very thought of it is almost enough to send me running to the potty with an attack right now







It's sad that you can't even be excused with a DOCTOR'S note....that's horrible!! I've never been called (knock on wood) and I hope I never am







Of course, as sure as I am typing this, I'll probably be called next week. That's just my rotten luck lately







Let us know how you did, I hope you are alright!!


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

I live in California and all I had to do was get a note from my doctor saying that I could never ever serve on Jury duty because I have IBS-D and have to keep running to the bathroom. It worked. I saved a copy of my doctor's note so when another court wanted me to serve on jury duty I just mailed them the copy. It worked.


----------



## Constance (Sep 15, 2000)

I am really ashamed of this and I have never told anyone even myhusband. In our area jury duty is usually given to those people who have driver's license and vote---as a result I have not voted in years becauseI am afraid I will be called to jury duty, have an attack and have an accident right in the courtroom. Immodium doesn't always work and sometimes seems to cause pain when it does work. C


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2000)

Hi there. Well, Im not sure, because you have not given me all the facts, but call and get some information from the court prior to MOnday so you know what you may need to bring, you can even call the clerk's office or something and get the right number. Or call general court information. There is something you can do to remedy the situation, make no mistake, your probably not the first person who has had something emergency pop up and they missed duty. There are just some steps youll need to take. Bothersome and probably time consuming, but no big deal, you have a legitamite excuse. You will probably have to prepare some sort of statement to that effect and have the contempt order removed. Call up, by all means, dont do nothing.







Contempt is serious. Get the info, and if you have further questions, e-mail me, okay? luligirl###aol.comCB[This message has been edited by CBwithD (edited 11-02-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2000)

Hi all! It's funny that Lucia would post on this, today of all days. The last post on this was Oct. 10. But anyway, I got a call from a commissioner this morning telling me they never received my doctor's letter and I had until 11:00 a.m. to resolve this. Well, I had faxed through a VERY graphic letter on Oct. 11 to the jury commission explaining in detail what happens to me with back up articles from hospitals AND Molly's brochure. Also had a reassurance from my doctor he would send a letter within a week. Was at the doctor's office last Wed. and asked him if he sent it. "Yes he did". Now this! When I called his office this morning, of course, he was not in. The receptionist said she would fax it again, but we shall see what happens. I figured at 11:01 a.m. I would be hauled off to jail if they didn't get it and it is now 3:37 p.m. Maybe I'm safe. LOL Wish me luck. Maybe they need to see me in "action" before they make a decision. Sharon


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2000)

As a trial lawyer, I spend many, many days in courtrooms and greatly sympathize with jurors. In fact, I had a trial last week and couldn't stop thinking that I could never be called as a juror because I would almost definately have an attack, being stuck in that chair for hours without a break. At least, as the attorney, I could come and go as I pleased, allowing my co-counsel to continue without me.Here's the deal on jury selection. Typically when you receive a summons, you are put into what is called the jury pool. Your pool is presented to a judge and lawyers on a particular case. They bring in a much bigger pool than they ever need for the case because we never know how many people will have to be excused.On every case I have been in the jurors are asked if they have any special "hardship" reasons why they cannot serve. We excused jurors last week for a variety of hardships -- lost income, childcare issues, one woman had back pain and didn't think she could sit for very long. I am certain that if you ask to speak with the judge and attorneys in private and explain your situation with IBS, they will excuse you for cause. The point to stress is that you will be distracted and have a difficult time paying attention due to the spasms, cramps, etc. As a lawyer, I would never want someone on the jury who said they would have trouble paying attention to my case. Good luck to all!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2000)

Hi Sharon! Littleone is absolutely correct about jury selection. My DH is also a trial attorney, and he advised you do the same thing - talk to the judge. I personally used to be a police officer. When I moved to this county I was summoned for jury duty. At that time we had a variety of new things going on at my present job, so I simply found out who the judge presiding over the case was, and sent a letter explaining my previous law enforcement affiliation, and Voila!! I return note excusing me.Bottom line is - neither the defense nor the prosecution want a juror who is biased or preoccupied. Good Luck!!


----------

